# Help with a choice.



## ShadowWalker (Feb 3, 2009)

I am getting some hard baits coming my way, 4 and 5 inches. What colors are generally decent producers? Also, jointed or straight? Never really fished hard baits before.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2009)

What type of hard baits - Cranks, jerks, suspending, diving, sinking, top water


There are 1000s of options and just as many manufactures.

In general you shoudl have some black top water, some white or silver cranks and suspending stuff and at least one in chart.


red and white has been a staple of cranks for a long time and it still works


----------



## slim357 (Feb 4, 2009)

In dirty water I like to throw bright baits, mainly chartreuse, and shad type colors. In clear water I go for more natural patterns, and chrome/gold finishes. Generally speaking jointed baits are made to be reeled where are the straight minnow type baits are for jerking and pausing the retrieve. If the fish are aggressive and the bite is on I would go for a jointed over a straight bait, however if its a slow bite, this would be a good time for a jerk bait that you can leave sitting in an area for a longer than you could a jointed-minnow. Also might want to think about floating vs suspending.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Feb 4, 2009)

Well I guess I'll spill it. I won the Drifter Tackle contest for December. So I have $100 worth of stuff to pick out. It is mostly musky baits, which I don't fish for, so I figured I'd get the 4" Believer in several colors, since it is a size I will more likely use. I just wasn't sure about colors and jointed or straight. I might throw in one of the 5" stalkers as well.

Their store is here www.driftertackle.com look at the 4" believer line of baits.

Also, I was getting probably 14 baits, which I don't really need, so if anyone sees something they'd like to trade for let me know. I can get anything from their entire store. I'm always after plastics and am in need of some crappie sized stuff.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 5, 2009)

In that case I reallly dont know, never have fished for them toothy critters. I might be able to help you out with the crappie stuff tho


----------

